# Cashier Follies



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Most of us have probably had to deal with some strange events while paying a cashier for goods purchased.

I have been overcharged, undercharged and received back more money than I gave them.......but this is a new one for me.

The other day I went to Home Depot to buy 2 patio stones to use as weights for a new offset umbrella (they didn't tell me the supplied base wouldn't support the umbrella when I bought it)

I plunked the two stones onto the belt and the cashier rings them in..........$13 or something thereabouts. Then he asks me if I want to buy the "extended warranty" for them.

I couldn't help laughing. Extended warranty for stones ? What moving parts could break down ? Can I return the stones if they get a small chip knocked off ?

The stores have their cashiers so thoroughly indoctrinated to try to sell customers extended warranties, they don't even think before they ask.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

Did you think to fill the base with water or cement like the instructions probably said? They don’t ship them full usually because of the cost. Or did you buy the umbrella that is supposed to go through a table to a metal base, not a free standing one.

Metal based ones need table support, freestanding ones have fillable bases.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

It is an offset cantilevered umbrella and all of them basically need additional weight to keep them from toppling over.

We purchased the plastic weights you can fill with water or sand, but needed the two stones because the one support leg is longer than the other three, as it supports the umbrella when open.

From what I have read on Google, most people don't realize these types of umbrellas need additional weight until after their umbrella keeps blowing over.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

So, did you actually fill it with water or sand? Most people I wouldn’t have to ask.

I’ve never had a problem, and a serious design flaw like that would probably lead to a redesign, a lot of returns, or the company not selling many.

By the way did you even consider the carbon footprint that piece of junk left behind. Plastic, concrete, sand, transportation, your fuel to and from HD twice...destroyer of planets if I ever saw one.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

We have had bad luck lately with purchases.

One of those power beds that you sit upright in..........all the legs were different lengths. It took 2 weeks to get the proper legs from the manufacturer.

A new Samsung 58 inch television. Arrived nicely in good condition. Put it together and it won't power up. Service tech coming next week.

I am done with buying until the bad karma blows over.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Just a Guy said:


> So, did you actually fill it with water or sand? Most people I wouldn’t have to ask.


LOL........filled them with water. The base required is much bigger than the advertising says. They show the umbrella with the basic angle supports which aren't nearly enough weight.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

This is how the base support looks. From what I have read none of the bases will support these types of umbrellas.

People post they bolt them down, put them in concrete buckets, add stone weights, tie them to deck railings..........whatever it takes.

https://www.wayfair.ca/Andover-Mill...MI6o-e6d604wIV0MDACh1AsgYGEAYYAiABEgLd1fD_BwE


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

And you filled it all the way to the top right? You know a glass of water won’t do the job usually. Again, most people I wouldn’t have to check.

Man, you’ve really been using up the carbon though...I guess you’re just in denial about your impact. Easier to blame others.


----------



## Mechanic (Oct 29, 2013)

I bought one of those cantilever umbrellas from Home Depot just recently and there was a plastic frame that went over the base, with two bags inside that hold sand. Emptied 4 bags of 4 bags of sand in to them and it doesn't move. They have a few models, this one even has solar powered LED lights. Pretty nice setup. $389 I think.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Just a Guy said:


> And you filled it all the way to the top right? You know a glass of water won’t do the job usually. Again, most people I wouldn’t have to check.
> 
> Man, you’ve really been using up the carbon though...I guess you’re just in denial about your impact. Easier to blame others.


Actually I left some space for the water expansion when it turns to ice in the winter. 

I don't plan on dismantling the entire umbrella structure for the winter, which I would have to do without the weights.

You are quite knowledgeable. Have you ever considered a job at Home Depot ?


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

sags said:


> This is how the base support looks. From what I have read none of the bases will support these types of umbrellas.
> 
> People post they bolt them down, put them in concrete buckets, add stone weights, tie them to deck railings..........whatever it takes.
> 
> https://www.wayfair.ca/Andover-Mill...MI6o-e6d604wIV0MDACh1AsgYGEAYYAiABEgLd1fD_BwE


*Country of Origin - CHINA*

What else is there to say? Just looking at it you can predict it would be unstable in any kind of a breeze. But our big box stores keep buying/selling this crap because the average North American consumer is not willing to pay for quality.

But your original comment about the cashier is priceless.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

I remember going to Tim's about 10 years ago with my parents, grandparents and one of my siblings. 6 people getting drinks and a pastry and the cashier told me it was $6 something. I told her that that must be wrong, it should be more than double that. Her supervisor told me not to worry about it.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

OhGreatGuru said:


> *Country of Origin - CHINA*
> 
> What else is there to say? Just looking at it you can predict it would be unstable in any kind of a breeze. But our big box stores keep buying/selling this crap because the average North American consumer is not willing to pay for quality.
> 
> But your original comment about the cashier is priceless.


Almost everything is made in China? Not really a good guide to its quality.


----------



## Longtimeago (Aug 8, 2018)

This time sags, you got something right. Congratulations.

Yes the cantilevered unbrellas rarely come with any adequate way to keep them from not blowing over in anything over a mild breeze and people do have to find ways including using concrete patio blocks to secure them as you are doing.

Of course, there is the possibility to ask why not just put the unbrella down and why would you want to be sitting out under it in a gale? LOL

As for weird cashier stories which was your original question you were looking to hear from people about, I will offer you one although it didn't involve a normal store cashier as such, it involved a bartender. I was out with a couple of buddies and we went to a bar with pool tables. We were having a few drinks and playing pool together for several hours. Each of us asked the bartender to 'run a tab'. When we were ready to leave, each of us went to the bar to pay our individual tab. When I asked to pay my tab, the bartender said my drinks were on the house and handed me a card with her name and phone number on it. You might say she asked for 'payment in kind.' I kid you not, true story.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

sags said:


> You are quite knowledgeable. Have you ever considered a job at Home Depot ?


Actually I never considered having a job in my life. I don’t know anyone who’s done well from a paycheque. I do spend a lot of money with Home Depot though (I’ve been a platinum pro member for years) and I spend even more time learning instead of having to make things up.

You do know you can drain the bases fairly easily and that if you don’t fill it all the way, you’re not using it the way it was designed so it will probably fail. It’s like building a bridge, but leaving off the bridge deck. It’s kind of a bridge, but it probably won’t work the way it was designed to. Lots of engineering calculations go into design work usually, then people cut corners and complain. Oh you should also look into the wind speeds it’s designed to handle. It’s probably in the manual, but that would mean not guessing what you think should be the answer.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

We had ours held down with 4 2x2 concrete patio stones. The only problem was that the whole thing would twist an inch during sudden gusts. Finally sold it to a guy with a cottage in the woods.


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

sags said:


> Actually I left some space for the water expansion when it turns to ice in the winter.


Sand is heavier than water, and water fills the gaps between the sand grains. So, unless one is using additional support, first fill the base with sand, then add water. That combination is heavier than either choice by itself.


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

kcowan said:


> We had ours held down with 4 2x2 concrete patio stones. The only problem was that the whole thing would twist an inch during sudden gusts. Finally sold it to a guy with a cottage in the woods.


Shoulda' opted for the extended warranty on the patio stones. Sounds like a case of premature failure.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Prairie Guy said:


> Sand is heavier than water, and water fills the gaps between the sand grains. So, unless one is using additional support, first fill the base with sand, then add water. That combination is heavier than either choice by itself.


This. Of course, it is entirely possible that the product was under engineered in order to hit a certain price point, and the base truly is too small.


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

andrewf said:


> This. Of course, it is entirely possible that the product was under engineered in order to hit a certain price point, and the base truly is too small.


Most likely. But one look at a cantilever umbrella should be enough for people to have concerns that the slightest breeze will knock them over. I don't even use my straight umbrella when it's windy and it has a base and is also secondarily supported 3' up the shaft by the table.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

....sags...did ya get the warranty, or what??....


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

sags said:


> We have had bad luck lately with purchases.
> 
> One of those power beds that you sit upright in..........all the legs were different lengths. It took 2 weeks to get the proper legs from the manufacturer.
> 
> ...


Service tech? if it doesn't power up, why not just return it?


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

jargey3000 said:


> ....sags...did ya get the warranty, or what??....


New television so it is under warranty. 

Samsung will have to repair or replace it, so we shall see how that works out.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

sags said:


> New television so it is under warranty.
> 
> Samsung will have to repair or replace it, so we shall see how that works out.


...no.....I mean on the patio stones? did ya get that extended warranty??.....j


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

jargey3000 said:


> ...no.....I mean on the patio stones? did ya get that extended warranty??.....j


He did, the repair guy will be coming out later today. If beyond repair, replacements will be provided, N/C.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Mukhang pera said:


> Shoulda' opted for the extended warranty on the patio stones. Sounds like a case of premature failure.


The good news is that the guy who purchased it had to lug the 4 patio stones down 19 floors (with the help of an elevator). (;>)


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

One time, I went and bought 'button' batteries that were hard to find. They asked me if I wanted to buy extended warranty for a year. I thought they were nuts. However, I was bored, so asked for more information. It $2 for the year for both batteries, AND they will change my device for me. the catch was I had to keep all the packaging and the receipt, which I don't on a good day. 

Since the batteries were $12 and I would get about a year out of them. I made sure kept all the receipt and package safe. I even put a calendar reminder 2 months, 1 month, 1 week from the one year. I made sure in the last month, I completely drained the battery. I brought it back to the store with everything for a new set of batteries. The sales person was quite surprised. Told me I had to bring in all the original stuff, which I had. Change my device with new batteries. I asked how often does someone come back, and they said this may the second time ever they have heard of this. 

Who would have thought extended warranty on batteries.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ LOL! Good for you ... that's what that Smart retailer gets for pushing these rip off extended warranties.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

Plugging Along said:


> One time, I went and bought 'button' batteries that were hard to find. They asked me if I wanted to buy extended warranty for a year. I thought they were nuts. However, I was bored, so asked for more information. It $2 for the year for both batteries, AND they will change my device for me. the catch was I had to keep all the packaging and the receipt, which I don't on a good day.
> 
> Since the batteries were $12 and I would get about a year out of them. I made sure kept all the receipt and package safe. I even put a calendar reminder 2 months, 1 month, 1 week from the one year. I made sure in the last month, I completely drained the battery. I brought it back to the store with everything for a new set of batteries. The sales person was quite surprised. Told me I had to bring in all the original stuff, which I had. Change my device with new batteries. I asked how often does someone come back, and they said this may the second time ever they have heard of this.
> 
> Who would have thought extended warranty on batteries.




Plug this is an amazing story but didn't it cost you at least $200 in management time though. Plus $2 to buy the warranty.

time to read all the Ts & Cs, time & space to datemark & store all the original packaging & receipts, time to drive back to the store just prior to the one-year anniversary (the worst part imho), time to park car, find sales counter, chat up staff so they were willing to carry out their side of the deal ...

was i estimating $200? _*too low ...*_

wouldn't it've been cheaper to buy new batteries for $12


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

humble_pie said:


> Plug this is an amazing story but didn't it cost you at least $200 in management time though. Plus $2 to buy the warranty.
> 
> time to read all the Ts & Cs, time & space to datemark & store all the original packaging & receipts, time to drive back to the store just prior to the one-year anniversary (the worst part imho), time to park car, find sales counter, chat up staff so they were willing to carry out their side of the deal ...
> 
> ...


You are very wise. I don't know if it was $200 in my time, but it took a lot of mental energy. I can certainly see why most people don't claim their extended warranty. This case is the only time I have purchased extended warranty and I did it for the purpose of seeing if I would ever use it again. The $2 cost was pretty low, so I didn't care if I did completely forget it. I also knew that I would use up the battery usually shortly after the year, so I knew the item would 'break'. I considered the drive back, it's a mall that is close that I frequent regularly for other items, so it wouldn't be a special trip. I didn't mind talking to the staff, it was kind of fun, but that was because they were nice about it, and I really didn't care if they gave my batter or not, I usually have them change my battery anyways cause I am lazy, so it was maybe an extra 10-15 min due to the warranty. I am really good at keeping track of reminders in my calendar. The two most difficult things was not losing the paper work and packaging which I am personally awful with and that I had to wear the battery out. Usually these batteries last me just over a year, so I had to intentionally drain the little device, that was the biggest pain, as it was not just turning on and leaving it. 

So financially speaking, I did get ahead technically. I think it was almost an 500% ROI in a year, not bad. If could only do this with my equities. I don't count the time I spent, as I wasn't getting paid for it at the time anyways. This was more of one of my odd little experiments that I like to do in life for entertainment and for learning something. I will just pay for my batteries in the future, and will continue to decline warranty in the future.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

...currently into a similar situation ("odd little experiment") with BNS....have Aug. 15th circled on my calendar to remind me to close out the new acct. i opened back in May, and collect $300 for doing so.:distrust:...time involved ? a few dozen clicks on my keyboard...and 2 phone calls...
easy money...


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

jargey3000 said:


> ...currently into a similar situation ("odd little experiment") with BNS....have Aug. 15th circled on my calendar to remind me to close out the new acct. i opened back in May, and collect $300 for doing so.:distrust:...time involved ? a few dozen clicks on my keyboard...and 2 phone calls...
> easy money...



but jargey not really a similar situation. You were able to e-migrate your funds around, you never had to leave a comfy chair in your own house.

you didn't have to fight traffic, drive to a bricks-&-mortar bank branch & park, stand in line for a cashier/service person, not once but twice. They won't make you bring all your own records on paper for the account opening & maintenance when you go to close it, either.

plus your win will be $300, not $12.

i asked myself if i would drive to bank branch, negotiate to open account, agree to keep all my own records on physical paper, drive back to bank branch to close account bearing said records, etc, all for $300. No Way, said the answer.

would i e-migrate the funds for $300? Say When, said the answer.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

Plugging Along said:


> I don't know if it was $200 in my time, but it took a lot of mental energy. I can certainly see why most people don't claim their extended warranty. This case is the only time I have purchased extended warranty and I did it for the purpose of seeing if I would ever use it again.



Plug i can see that the episode was one of your classic modelling tests, except on a nano-scale. Just like what you professionally do at work, on a much grander scale.

Q (still on the nano scale): did the manufacturer find that its promotion via bizarre warranty offer actually did result in selling more batteries w warranties? i bet not, i'd bet that hardly any consumers other than Plug understood what the deal was all about.

but it's a great story. Next we'll be looking for kitchen mop-up paper towels & the like w warranties


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

humble_pie said:


> but jargey not really a similar situation. You were able to e-migrate your funds around, you never had to leave a comfy chair in your own house.
> 
> you didn't have to fight traffic, drive to a bricks-&-mortar bank branch & park, stand in line for a cashier/service person, not once but twice. They won't make you bring all your own records on paper for the account opening & maintenance when you go to close it, either.
> 
> ...


...i guess i WILL have to toddle over to the branch, to close out the acct, & get a bank draft...so that'll shave the profit margin a bir....but, stll.....:love_heart:


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

Prairie Guy said:


> Most likely. But one look at a cantilever umbrella should be enough for people to have concerns that the slightest breeze will knock them over. I don't even use my straight umbrella when it's windy and it has a base and is also secondarily supported 3' up the shaft by the table.


OP should have been able to go to Customer Service and say: " This product will not stand up in a slight breeze without being weighted down. I expect you to supply me with 2 - no make it 4 - patio stones to hold it down, at no cost. "

In a perfect world, Customer Service would have said: "You are quite right Sir. We will have someone take them out to your vehicle right away. Our apologies for the inconvenience. Corporate Headquarters has instructed us to accommodate any reasonable request to correct this obvious design deficiency. They will be totting up the costs to the corporation and seeking redress from the manufacturer."

But in the real world Customer Service would have said: "We will happily refund your money if you return the item to us (so we can sell it to someone else). But I regret we are not responsible for the cost of correcting the manufacturer's design deficiencies. However, if you prefer to DIY, we do know of a solution that some of our other customers have told us works very well. We have a selection of patio stones in a variety of shapes and colours that will do the job, at our usual attractive pricing. "


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

humble_pie said:


> Plug i can see that the episode was one of your classic modelling tests, except on a nano-scale. Just like what you professionally do at work, on a much grander scale.
> 
> Q (still on the nano scale): did the manufacturer find that its promotion via bizarre warranty offer actually did result in selling more batteries w warranties? i bet not, i'd bet that hardly any consumers other than Plug understood what the deal was all about.
> 
> but it's a great story. Next we'll be looking for kitchen mop-up paper towels & the like w warranties


This was definitely I was testing a few things that did not have to do with money.
First. I wanted to see if I could managed to keep the paper work required and develop a system to keep me organized as it’s against my inherent personality or would I get bored and say it’s not worth it especially for only $10. I managed to pass this first test, but realize it was not for the money but for the pure entertainment and principle of the test. So that reminded me that my core motivations will not change (stubbornness vs money). 

Second. I wanted to see how the store would react. Would they try to weasel out of it? I found that they did push back a little bit, it wasn’t the ‘absolutely, let us replace your battery no questions asked’. That was for only $10, I would imagine it would be harder on a larger item. 

Third. I was just a little stunned that they offered me a warranty and wanted to ask them to give their head a shake. Then when I calculated that if I could get past my first goals, it was a great investment, and a little entertaining. 

To answer your question, it’s actually the store that offers the extended warranty and it’s almost all profit. I did ask the sale episode if peripheral really buy extended warranty on batteries or anything. The salesperson said some do,not that many on batteries but they have to ask. 




humble_pie said:


> plus your win will be $300, not $12.
> 
> .


Just to be accurate, it was a $10 win, as I did have to pay $ for the warranty. I don’t want anyone to think I exaggerate my wins.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Short story
We redid our patio and got rid of all the patio stones. We sold them on craislist for $2 each but gave a further discount to $1 if the buyer took 10 (we had a lot of them). They weigh so much that the rear springs in the cars of all the buyers were under severe stress when they drove away. We advised them to drive slowly and avoid any bumps!


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

TV guy fixed the new television. It required a whole new panel, which is basically everything except a few component parts.

It appeared that Purolator dropped the television somewhere along the way as there was tape inside the panel that shouldn't have been there.

That is twice in a row that online orders have been damaged. Last time it was the front of an all in one computer screen smashed in.

From now on I think I won't order anything online that could be broken in transit. It isn't worth the hassle.

Patio umbrella still there. The base appears sufficient but is butt ugly in my opinion, and it takes up too much space. I will keep it until next year and then get rid of it.

Live and learn.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

sags said:


> TV guy fixed the new television. It required a whole new panel, which is basically everything except a few component parts.
> 
> It appeared that Purolator dropped the television somewhere along the way as there was tape inside the panel that shouldn't have been there.
> 
> ...


I haven't had any trouble returning online purchases to Amazon or Costco. I often order online just so I don't have to drive to the store.


----------

